# camera below Rs 5000



## rajubiswal (Aug 18, 2012)

hi guys i want to buy a digital camera below 5000. i have decided to either go for nicon L 25 or cannon powershot 1200IS. which is better.


----------



## nac (Aug 18, 2012)

For your info, A1200 is not IS version. Other than that it's a good one.

Panasonic LS5 (AA powered)
Panasonic S3 (Li-on powered)


----------

